# Downtime



## Vegeta (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Forum goers, the recent downtime was due to a DDoS attack. But as you can see the forums are back up and running again. Post away.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 20, 2006)

And away we post!


----------



## Reznor (Feb 20, 2006)

> was due to a DDoS attack.


 What the hell is that?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't know what was that... but I hope it never happens again... (i almost killed all the Pc's here just trying to enter... and I'm even using firefox!) XP...


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks for explaining and for getting it back online

and back to posting now


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 20, 2006)

Yesss.  I can get along with wasting my life again.


----------



## Kaku (Feb 20, 2006)

bad news

but now you are back.  
feel like it is kinda slow at the moment


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 20, 2006)

A DDoS attack is done by Script Kiddies, not hackers.


----------



## Slanski (Feb 20, 2006)

For more information about DDoS go here


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 20, 2006)

How troublesome and annoying -_-;


----------



## Near (Feb 20, 2006)

lol thought so.

probably that anti-tazmo movement? or is more of a "Hey! look what we can do!"?


----------



## sbutter (Feb 20, 2006)

More likely to be anti-tazmo since it was the host that got hit.  And that then affects animesuki too. Since they use the same providers.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 20, 2006)

Seems everything is still pretty laggy though.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 20, 2006)

DoS attack is essentially an overflow of ping... or at least that's the most basic type. I won't go into details but it's not a virus, it's a packet sending exploit.

Anywho, it's over for the most part (thank Gyad).


----------



## Mizura (Feb 20, 2006)

Why are the forums still slow then? =\ Is it a continued attack, or is there another reason? Just curious.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 20, 2006)

So, we are being dragged down by some kid(s) who has too much free time? Apparantly wealthy, too, to have enough bandwidth to hurt NF.

Time to bust some kneecaps.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Feb 20, 2006)

I am both relieved and upset at the same time.

I'm relieved because now I know I couldn't get onto NF because of my retarded internet.

I'm upset cuz...well...people are jerks.

But now I can post again!!!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 20, 2006)

DDoS attacks, from what I know, are floods of packets to the NF servers. They can keep it up for an undetermined amound of time, which is determined by their broadban and the time they are willing to put into it, and the amount of people they have attacking us.

Essentially, they can keep it up for only so long. While they can, though, they are most likely to knock us out for a while.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 20, 2006)

I doubt the perpetrator him/herself actually has a lot of bandwith if s/he used a DDoS attack... as that would require having more bandwidth than Naruto Forums (virtually impossible if you're a single individual). 

But in any event, it does seem as though Naruto Forum has not completely taken care of the problem yet...

Very annoying indeed.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, the attacking cannot continue forever, and as inconvienant as this is, not much can be done about it.


----------



## niko (Feb 20, 2006)

But, it still takes a long time to load.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 21, 2006)

> Well, the attacking cannot continue forever


Question: what guarantees that it cannot continue "forever", especially if it's just handled by a script?


----------



## vanh (Feb 21, 2006)

whatever it is, it makes all the downloads slow now.


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like NF is back to business for real.


----------



## neosildrake (Feb 21, 2006)

I've still trouble replying and accessing special features. Not as much as 20 minutes ago, but still... However, knowing NF, I think it will be gone in an hour or so.

And whoever the idiot with the DDoS attack was, he/she/they need(s) a good spanking.
... How troublesome... ma... whatever.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 21, 2006)

> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /srv/www/htdocs/foren/forums.narutofan.com/includes/class_core.php on line 279


What is this? I get it when I try to move from page to page sometimes.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 24, 2006)

yaaay
posting time again
this took a wile
nice work everybody who got it back on


----------



## SkriK (Feb 24, 2006)

Yay! It's back!! Cheers to the forum crew! *toasts*


----------



## Mori` (Feb 24, 2006)

wahhooo thanks guys, everything seems to be running smoothly and quickly


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 24, 2006)

Sooner or Later the Forums are going to be gone, forever. I'm just saying what everyone is thinking, the Forums are being attacked! These are the good times, the bad times. This is a war!


----------



## .Goku (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeh nice job thnx for returnin NF to us GJ


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 24, 2006)

i know this was caused by hammers (the metal kind) and not by hackers, wat a fricken hack/script!!

edit: haha, just kidding, bathhouse time


----------



## Harlita (Feb 24, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Hey Forum goers, the recent downtime was due to a DDoS attack. But as you can see the forums are back up and running again. Post away.




You guys rock. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks to all those who did the hard work of getting NF back.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 24, 2006)

Annoying Script Kiddies


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Feb 24, 2006)

wats DDoS? anyways whoot finally back


----------



## Zouri84 (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to have the forum back. Time to get posting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 24, 2006)

sbutter said:
			
		

> More likely to be anti-tazmo since it was the host that got hit.  And that then affects animesuki too. Since they use the same providers.


Blah, no wonder they're on the fritz too.  Looks like I can't get my random gundam fix for now. XD


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 24, 2006)

Now we can resume wasting away our lives here.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Feb 24, 2006)

great(sarcastic) now the sites back I can bullshit and not due my homework just like the old days. Im gonna tell my english teacher its this sites fault for me not typing my papers lol


----------



## Jinchuuriki (Feb 24, 2006)

Glad the forums are up again


----------



## Neenah (Feb 24, 2006)

Here we go again. =P


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm soooooo happy... ...


----------



## RockLee (Feb 24, 2006)

That flame, that prision.
Free once, 
I willingly return.

NF's back! Hooray! =D


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2006)

we need a "NF Forums is back!!! Hell yeah!!! FC"...


----------



## Kaku (Feb 24, 2006)

FINALLY

it took a long time  
but now i am happy again


----------



## VegitaU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to see it's back up. I was dying there for a few days.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 24, 2006)

hell yeah NF is back!

kill the hackers!! :yel


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 24, 2006)

havent seen NF so empty in my life (3 days ago)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 24, 2006)

It must have been horrible for you guys to be isolated from me.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep. We missed you, Toilet  
Seriously, we did miss you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 24, 2006)

OMFG FORUMS ARE BACK! HOORAH!!!

-gets out party streamers and fireworks-

-firework goes off course and shoots up Giro's ass-

hehe oops


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2006)

my finger's tired of pressing F5 all the day for three days...


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 24, 2006)

On a side note, is it really likely a script kiddie would be able to pull off a DDoS attack on a forum this large? Oh well. Glad we're back for real this time. I needed my Naruto fix -__-


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoooo!! Finaly it's back up and running; fantastic!


----------



## Cersei (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm glad it's back up. =]


----------



## skunkworks (Feb 24, 2006)

Wooord. I can't seem to change my avatar, though.


----------



## kapsi (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't change the avatar, is this normal?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 24, 2006)

glad to see the forums are back!


----------



## kapsi (Feb 24, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrow


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 24, 2006)

Good thing I got a decent avatar before it happened then.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 24, 2006)

When this forum, was down I felt worried that everything would be lost and that would be a pain for me since I spent so much time here and have a lot of friends here.  Thanks for bringing it back.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 24, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Hey Forum goers, the recent downtime was due to a DDoS attack. But as you can see the forums are back up and running again. Post away.



DDoS? snowblower strikes back?

it's been a while


----------



## ui_gui (Feb 24, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Question: what guarantees that it cannot continue "forever", especially if it's just handled by a script?


Nothing really, They will also be not able to access internet (atleast it will be dead slow).  Take legal actions that is the only gurantee.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn! it happened again... I was soooo scared!!!!... ...


----------



## Lexiefaye (Feb 24, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> it hapenned again... I was soooo scared!!!!... ...



Still can't quick reply but at least it's here again (lets see how long it lasts ... my guess is for 20 minutes)


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 24, 2006)

Ohhhh, I missed you all... glad everyone is back


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2006)

again it's getting laggy... this forum is the only one that I like... Specially the design...


----------



## kire (Feb 24, 2006)

yes it went down again  Im glad its back, and I know things are going to take a while before everything gets back to normal...If this didn't happen before it would really freak me out...I feel bad for you guys who have to fix the things...Damn those little punks for all this trouble!! Its taken me 5 minutes to load one page...


----------



## Schwarzwald (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah...this is really working slowly

Anyway to lock the boards to members only?


----------



## Ah B (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy NF's back... Hoorah.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 24, 2006)

rawr.

That was annoying. XP


----------



## atom (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey maybe if i have time i could make you guys a scirpt that will protect you guys from a DDoS attack basically if you are being pinged by a site to many times in a certain amount of time it will take that IP from being able to ping you for a while. If you want it i might be able to make this script


----------



## slasher1001 (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm just glad naruto forums back to normal,man.,i almost lose i my mind when i unabale to connect to naruto forums since three days ago.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 25, 2006)

Now NF is finally back. :sweat

Good. :can


----------



## Edgecrusher (Feb 25, 2006)

ANOTHER hack attack?

IBD.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 25, 2006)

I was off for like 3 days

Damn hackers
(I wish I had that kind of ability so I can 
do that to NF if they banned me...lol just j/k)


----------



## Leen (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for bringing NF back. This is awesome.


----------



## vanh (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks to all the staff * removing the anti-mods FC banner from the sig*


----------



## DAMURDOC (Feb 25, 2006)

you guys pissed off the wrong guy or something.
glad its back anyway


----------



## Slips (Feb 25, 2006)

Good to see you get every thing back on track cheers :


----------



## Sawako (Feb 25, 2006)

Ah, the internet was so boring with the forums. ^^;

Glad to see it back though! *hugs everyone here*


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 25, 2006)

Hoorah!! Forum's back & it's Saturday!!!
Thanks guys.


----------



## X3x3non (Feb 25, 2006)

awesome!! it was sad while u were gone.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 25, 2006)

This forum is like those clown balloons; we keep comming back up.

Or that Chinese saying: Fall down seven times, get up eight.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 25, 2006)

NF's just a hacker's favorite target. Don't hate us because we're beautiful.


----------



## Sublime (Feb 25, 2006)

I was gonna say it's very likely Kane did this but Asmodeus beat me to it. =P

Kane has directed DDoS attacks towards other sites before.


----------



## Shiari (Feb 25, 2006)

A hacker attack? Aha, that explains why I couldn't get on. 

Eh! At least you still have backups of this place!


----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2006)

J/w when will we be able to edit our avatars?


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

Answer to your question. When Martin fixes it.


----------



## Hytegia (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey!!! Watch the use of that word. I'm a hacker and having fun. Hacker is someone who can program fast and well. It is a state of knowledge, like I could do it but I'm not going to. I have ethnics. Don't label us with who did this.
I have not done this becouse I love this forum.
_________________________________
Hytegia


----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Answer to your question. When Martin fixes it.


Oh I see. Okay, thanks


----------



## Hytegia (Feb 26, 2006)

nd once again, a thorough definition and plea to keep it to it's term is ignored... Damn I hate it when that happens.

______________________________
Hytegia, son of Naruto and Hinata


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 26, 2006)

w00t, cool that we can wonder around here again! Too bad that I missed the moment NF revived. 

I bet the majority of the "guests" during forum downtime are those loyal members. Who would care to stop by when NF has difficult times except us.  



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> havent seen NF so empty in my life (3 days ago)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't even realized there was a problem  

Probably 'cause my old pc fried. (with smoke and everything) .  oh well, glad that it's back on track.


----------



## KuroKaster (Feb 27, 2006)

*daaamn homie!*

it's about time. i was miss you cats.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 27, 2006)

glad your back...sucks that you guys piss off the wrong people and look what happens lol.  

I never try to piss off anyone on the net ( that has some knowledge of computers anyways)


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2006)

I say we end the threat once and for all  attack the enemy at its source


----------



## Hytegia (Feb 27, 2006)

And do you know where it is?
Maybe you did it...
_______________________________
Hytegia, son of Naruto and Hinata


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

It's Omnimon!


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2006)

Hytegia said:
			
		

> And do you know where it is?
> Maybe you did it...
> _______________________________
> Hytegia, son of Naruto and Hinata




I have dedicated my life to protecting and serving Yggdrasi(NF)i would never do it.


----------



## Hytegia (Mar 11, 2006)

This sums up what should happen in one post. Please pay attention to it.


----------

